# No Holding Back: Operation Totalize Normandy, August 1944 (Book Reveiw)



## 3rd Herd (14 Mar 2007)

This is the first book in which I have immediately gone to the appendix to read it first and then read it again. The appendix in particular concerns the demise of vaunted German tank ace Micheal Whittman. Alluding to the great debate over who killed the Red Baron the author Brian A Reid has complied an excellent study of the circumstances surrounding Whittmans death. It is a masterful work comparing unit positions, vehicle capabilities, battle sense to debunk many of the common beliefs of Whittmans demise. Reid, gives credit to the Sherbrooke Fusiliers based on the most likely conclusion. After reading through the evidence amassed although as the author indicates it will be never known this is the best subject case   on the matter.

Now to the rest of the book.

There are many on this site that will enjoy this book for different aspects. The diagrams contained are incredible, something for me that takes a little time in getting used to. Normally you do not see a diagram let alone a picture in a work by a military historian. Most of the time I already know about the vehicle in question but having the elevation for example of the main gun enclosed in the diagram clarifies points the author is making. It additionally has one of the best descriptions of the RAM OP variant found on toady's market.

Everyone has heard of the "Lucky bullet" or "Golden BB" and in this case the firer was German. Had not this bullet been fired than chances the Falsie Gap would have never occurred. The bullet found the right CO at the right time and an advance/break out was stalled. This required a plan instead of a Patton like dash. Thus the author takes the reader on a guide through the formation of the Canadian Army after World war One to preinvasion of Normandy. 

The chapter on D-Day and Caen shows the bureaucratic battlefield between various commanders was a deadly as the actual combat fought by the grunts. The book continues examining the roles of Ultra, the gunners, and the airforce as well as the ground forces involved in the attack. The attack itself is well covered from both Canadian and interesting German sources and ends with another amazing chapter titled "Operation Totalize: Fact Versus Myth".

Well Done Old Sweat


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Mar 2007)

You made me blush. Thank you very much.


----------



## sigpig (15 Mar 2007)

Looks like an interesting book. According to one amazon review there is a chapter on 1st Polish Armoured Div by my old friend and best man John Grodzinski. I might have to pick it up just for that.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Mar 2007)

John did indeed contribute an appendix on 1st Polish Armoured Division as well as a ton of reference material on the formation. Some of it, such as ops logs, was in Polish which strained my language skills, but I was able to come up with rough translations. The Polish original source material was invaluable and I think did much to providing an accurate record of the division's part in the operation.


----------

